# Opening redfish and snook?



## KellyZ (Jan 21, 2017)

In the Lee and Charlotte county areas. Should they open the seasons or not?


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

No, I’m enjoying all the quality fish.


----------



## KellyZ (Jan 21, 2017)

attitudeindicator said:


> No, I’m enjoying all the quality fish.


Same here! If they did open redfish I hope they put a season on them. Don’t think it should be open year around!


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

No. Absolutely not. ‘Nough said. And that goes for all of Florida as far as I’m concerned (I live in Volusia, my parents live in Lee). Enjoy the resource, protect the resource, let ‘em go and let ‘em grow.


----------



## KellyZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Tyler White said:


> No. Absolutely not. ‘Nough said. And that goes for all of Florida as far as I’m concerned (I live in Volusia, my parents live in Lee). Enjoy the resource, protect the resource, let ‘em go and let ‘em grow.


Well said!


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Kelly Zenoniani said:


> Well said!


I was out the other day with a good dear friend/old neighbor of mine, Codty Pierce, and we spent hours talking about what the future of our fisheries hold(Pine Island sound & Mosquito Lagoon). Mind you, we’re both still young bucks (31), and even we are pessimistic about the changes we’ve seen over the past decade to these places we hold dear. With loss of habitat, the ever growing population in fl, and expansion of the suburbs, can’t we just leave somethings alone? Preserve some little piece of Florida for future generations? Sorry, I’ll hop off my soapbox now 😂


----------



## KellyZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Tyler White said:


> I was out the other day with a good dear friend/old neighbor of mine, Codty Pierce, and we spent hours talking about what the future of our fisheries hold(Pine Island sound & Mosquito Lagoon). Mind you, we’re both still young bucks (31), and even we are pessimistic about the changes we’ve seen over the past decade to these places we hold dear. With loss of habitat, the ever growing population in fl, and expansion of the suburbs, can’t we just leave somethings alone? Preserve some little piece of Florida for future generations? Sorry, I’ll hop off my soapbox now 😂


Hhhhhhhmmmmmm that Codty sure gets around. Quite the smart guy I hear. He really does know his fishery. People could learn a lot from that young old man.


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Kelly Zenoniani said:


> Hhhhhhhmmmmmm that Codty sure gets around. Quite the smart guy I hear. He really does know his fishery. People could learn a lot from that young old man.


I’ll just go out and say it, Codty Pierce is the type of outdoorsman we should all aspire to be. Truly blessed to call him one of my true friends. One of the best is the business!


----------



## KellyZ (Jan 21, 2017)

Tyler White said:


> I’ll just go out and say it, Codty Pierce is the type of outdoorsman we should all aspire to be. Truly blessed to call him one of my true friends. One of the best is the business!


I can’t say that I have any argument to that. I’ve learned a lot from him.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Up here in the Big Bend, we’ve got a pretty solid Red/Trout fishery, but honestly I’d prefer a season or closed all together. We are seeing record growth in this area and FWC is actually considering expanding the Redfish limit to 2 per angler, which IMO will harm our stocks.


----------



## KellyZ (Jan 21, 2017)

MikeCockman said:


> Up here in the Big Bend, we’ve got a pretty solid Red/Trout fishery, but honestly I’d prefer a season or closed all together. We are seeing record growth in this area and FWC is actually considering expanding the Redfish limit to 2 per angler, which IMO will harm our stocks.


Yea I think that 2 is two much. My idea is if they open the snook and reds keep the limits the same as they were. Then have a season on the redfish so that they are open when snook is closed and visa versa. In that scenario it makes both types of fishermen happy.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

It seems we have been here before. The limited takes really helped the fisheries recover from the old days. Have all those inshore fishing shows go back to catch and release (like bass) to reinforce the mindset.
The sheer numbers of people on the water also cause a shift. Flounder and sheepshead also getting hammered in my area (St Johns) the harvest shifts from species to species based on regulations. Wish all these folks would get off my lawn.


----------



## KellyZ (Jan 21, 2017)

WC53 said:


> It seems we have been here before. The limited takes really helped the fisheries recover from the old days. Have all those inshore fishing shows go back to catch and release (like bass) to reinforce the mindset.
> The sheer numbers of people on the water also cause a shift. Flounder and sheepshead also getting hammered in my area (St Johns) the harvest shifts from species to species based on regulations. Wish all these folks would get off my lawn.


I would say the impact on how many people are on the water these days is the biggest impact on the fishery. It’s crazy out there!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I would like it opened. I also don't mind if they tighten the slot and implement a season. Its nice to keep a red from time to time, they are tasty. Don't judge me....


----------



## KellyZ (Jan 21, 2017)

rovster said:


> I would like it opened. I also don't mind if they tighten the slot and implement a season. Its nice to keep a red from time to time, they are tasty. Don't judge me....


I can agree to them tasting delicious. It’s been a long time.


----------



## RennieRae (Aug 4, 2018)

rovster said:


> I would like it opened. I also don't mind if they tighten the slot and implement a season. Its nice to keep a red from time to time, they are tasty. Don't judge me....


 I agree with you rovster. I like the idea of tightened seasons but complete closures are not needed throughout all of Florida (creates more poachers anyway). I liked the idea earlier of snook open v reds closed at the same time (and vice versa). I was raised here and enjoy catching and keeping seafood dinners within logical limitations.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

There are at minimum 4 million recreational fisherman/woman in Florida. Redfish begin spawning at average 26" size (age 3). They typically start to go off shore at after age 3. Redfish stocks are a product of the number of successful spawn, environmental factors, predators. Personally if I want fish I will buy it at the fish market, and I love fish. Commercial fishing is of course also a contributor to reducing stock and spawning age but in most cases not nearly as much as recreational fishing and is also regulated. Only Mississippi allows commercial fishing for gulf red fish. Other states do on the East coast.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

No one is harmed by not keeping Redfish, or Snook, there are so many other fish you can eat and not affect our fishery. Heck I buy all kinds at the market in Sanibel. Mark me on the keep it closed forever.


----------



## 17Patriot76 (8 mo ago)

I’d vote for a smaller redfish slot AND a 2-3 month season on them. But limit it at 1/person or 2/boat. I would be adamantly against keeping it totally closed. Yes, the fishing is freakin awesome and I love it. But we should have the freedom to keep one (which is totally enough for 2 man-sized sandwiches) if we want a healthy meal. If you want to stock the freezer, catch snapper.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

KellyZ said:


> In the Lee and Charlotte county areas. Should they open the seasons or not?


For more than 45 years we have fished and ate our share of reds and snook. Even after red tides and cold there was always plenty of fish. Even when there was multiple bag limits we would keep only what we were going to eat fresh.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I absolutely support responsible folks keeping a fish to munch on etc. the problem is not you respectfull guys, the problem lies in the meat market fishing charters that Carry 6-8 anglers and everyone wants a fish etc. In Sanibel I see some bubbas at blind pass that keep and handle fish with no respect, I saw this dude the other day, caught a 25” snook, on the bridge, kept it out of the water, bounce it three or for times on the cement, after, 8min, 32 secs, (yes I timed it) he launched back in the pass. If we think those guys will respect the laws we are diluted with the pressure of people like Smack mentioned. Opening a slot limit will only affect the fishery, I am a good friend of the biologists that work on that and our club has a strong connection with our state. We were very involved in keeping it closed. The facts are evident that our fishery is way improved due to our efforts at conservation. Nature will affect it eventually but minimizing human impact on the eco system will minimize the naturally bad years. The reality of sport fishing is that keeping fish will affect the stocks and the quality of fishing. Rationalization will make someone feel like it’s ok to keep fish like Reds or Snook. The reality is far from that. I do understand that culturally some folks want to keep a fish etc, if we are better stewards towards of our fishery and help keep it healthy, I totally support it, right now is not the time, based on data that supports keeping it closed in the southwest part of FL.


----------



## 17Patriot76 (8 mo ago)

Loogie said:


> In Sanibel I see some bubbas at blind pass that keep and handle fish with no respect, I saw this dude the other day, caught a 25” snook, on the bridge, kept it out of the water, bounce it three or for times on the cement, after, 8min, 32 secs, (yes I timed it) he launched back in the pass.


100% why I don’t go up that way to fish anymore. Some people are absolute animals to the fish they catch and if you say anything, even respectfully, they get confrontational more often than not. Not that everyone down here by Marco is awesome to deal with, but fewer people tend to threaten to “beat your ass” if you offer guidance on proper handling, in my experience at least.


----------



## Littlefish (11 mo ago)

We could close fisheries forever and fish stocks will still decline the way our coral and grass have disappeared. The real problem is water quality. The only time in 50 ys I've seen water improve is Sarasota Bay. When they forced all residents in the Philippi Creek drainage basin to convert to sewer instead of septic (very controversial to libertarian types including my family and me) the Bay grew amazingly clear from brown/grey in the '80s. Grass cover increased substantially.
Ol' dad thought it was sort of wrong to not keep some fish if you went fishing, and after decades of being a cool all release fisherman I'm starting to lean in his direction. Imo something in our psyche and nature wants us to hunt some food and put it on the table. We just need to pay the price in infrastructure and building regulations, no other way.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

Loogie said:


> I absolutely support responsible folks keeping a fish to munch on etc. the problem is not you respectfull guys, the problem lies in the meat market fishing charters that Carry 6-8 anglers and everyone wants a fish etc. In Sanibel I see some bubbas at blind pass that keep and handle fish with no respect, I saw this dude the other day, caught a 25” snook, on the bridge, kept it out of the water, bounce it three or for times on the cement, after, 8min, 32 secs, (yes I timed it) he launched back in the pass. If we think those guys will respect the laws we are diluted with the pressure of people like Smack mentioned. Opening a slot limit will only affect the fishery, I am a good friend of the biologists that work on that and our club has a strong connection with our state. We were very involved in keeping it closed. The facts are evident that our fishery is way improved due to our efforts at conservation. Nature will affect it eventually but minimizing human impact on the eco system will minimize the naturally bad years. The reality of sport fishing is that keeping fish will affect the stocks and the quality of fishing. Rationalization will make someone feel like it’s ok to keep fish like Reds or Snook. The reality is far from that. I do understand that culturally some folks want to keep a fish etc, if we are better stewards towards of our fishery and help keep it healthy, I totally support it, right now is not the time, based on data that supports keeping it closed in the southwest part of FL.


From my fishing experience there were plenty of reds in the Pine Island area. Places where your average flats boat can not go. Even my little 15 foot Maverick. So many that I had to move so I could catch something to eat. It is very sad that Florida West coast fishing is under so much pressure. Makes we wish I should have stayed in Everglades City where redfish were as common a catch as catfish! Not really that easy, but for me it was after living and fishing there for 15 years.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

The redfish was hit hard in pine island been fishing Matlacha for last 30 years and definitely notice a difference from years past. They are still there but not as plentiful. Years ago you were almost guaranteed a few every day you fished now it’s becoming increasingly difficult to get 1. Just an observation. We still have our hood days and trout seems to have bounced back great.


----------



## Snookermon (Jun 20, 2021)

Loogie said:


> I absolutely support responsible folks keeping a fish to munch on etc. the problem is not you respectfull guys, the problem lies in the meat market fishing charters that Carry 6-8 anglers and everyone wants a fish etc. In Sanibel I see some bubbas at blind pass that keep and handle fish with no respect, I saw this dude the other day, caught a 25” snook, on the bridge, kept it out of the water, bounce it three or for times on the cement, after, 8min, 32 secs, (yes I timed it) he launched back in the pass. If we think those guys will respect the laws we are diluted with the pressure of people like Smack mentioned. Opening a slot limit will only affect the fishery, I am a good friend of the biologists that work on that and our club has a strong connection with our state. We were very involved in keeping it closed. The facts are evident that our fishery is way improved due to our efforts at conservation. Nature will affect it eventually but minimizing human impact on the eco system will minimize the naturally bad years. The reality of sport fishing is that keeping fish will affect the stocks and the quality of fishing. Rationalization will make someone feel like it’s ok to keep fish like Reds or Snook. The reality is far from that. I do understand that culturally some folks want to keep a fish etc, if we are better stewards towards of our fishery and help keep it healthy, I totally support it, right now is not the time, based on data that supports keeping it closed in the southwest part of FL.


----------



## Snookermon (Jun 20, 2021)

I agree with Rovester about conservation keeping our fisheries healthy and full of fish. I personally have not kept a fish in 25 years. If I want fish I buy it in a restaurant which is not very often. It’s a personal choice for me. I don’t have an issue with a person taking an occasional fish for consumption. Most importantly is crucial to protect our fisheries for future generations. My Two Cents


----------



## Cgfisherman (Dec 24, 2019)

🍿


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

rovster said:


> The redfish was hit hard in pine island been fishing Matlacha for last 30 years and definitely notice a difference from years past. They are still there but not as plentiful. Years ago you were almost guaranteed a few every day you fished now it’s becoming increasingly difficult to get 1. Just an observation. We still have our hood days and trout seems to have bounced back great.


To much pressure on them now everybody and their brother has a boat/gheenoe.


----------



## Willitaylor (11 mo ago)

Loogie said:


> I absolutely support responsible folks keeping a fish to munch on etc. the problem is not you respectfull guys, the problem lies in the meat market fishing charters that Carry 6-8 anglers and everyone wants a fish etc. In Sanibel I see some bubbas at blind pass that keep and handle fish with no respect, I saw this dude the other day, caught a 25” snook, on the bridge, kept it out of the water, bounce it three or for times on the cement, after, 8min, 32 secs, (yes I timed it) he launched back in the pass. If we think those guys will respect the laws we are diluted with the pressure of people like Smack mentioned. Opening a slot limit will only affect the fishery, I am a good friend of the biologists that work on that and our club has a strong connection with our state. We were very involved in keeping it closed. The facts are evident that our fishery is way improved due to our efforts at conservation. Nature will affect it eventually but minimizing human impact on the eco system will minimize the naturally bad years. The reality of sport fishing is that keeping fish will affect the stocks and the quality of fishing. Rationalization will make someone feel like it’s ok to keep fish like Reds or Snook. The reality is far from that. I do understand that culturally some folks want to keep a fish etc, if we are better stewards towards of our fishery and help keep it healthy, I totally support it, right now is not the time, based on data that supports keeping it closed in the southwest part of FL.


I too have watched what goes on at Blind Pass. Snook slung up onto the bridge and slammed into the concrete. They are the same people who bring loud music and alcohol as well. Gone are any form of courtesy or respect for the other people fishing. Some of my best Snook fishing took place there but I don’t want anything to do with fishing there now. Makes me sad, angry and disgusted all at once.


----------

